# favorite T's ?



## BimBim (Jan 22, 2012)

So for sometime time now I have been thinking about getting another t and I haven't made up my mind so far, and I dint want to post another common what should I get thread so I'm just curious what are some of your personal favorites and see if I mind find myself wanting one of those. So what is everyones favortes?


----------



## suzypike (Jan 22, 2012)

*Oh boy!  I LOVE threads like this!  :biggrin:  From personal experience with the Ts that I've cared for---

G. formosa- She has so much personality, moves stuff around in her tank all the time, always out, and she's very pretty!
N. tripepii-  They are just beautiful!  Fluffy pink spiders!  I have two.
B. albiceps- I have a female.  She is very sweet, curious, pretty and always out.  
P. scrofa- Pretty and very very sweet.  I've cared for 5 and I love them!
L. parahybana- I have two of these.  They grow fast, are always out, and they get really big!

All of the T's I've listed are easy to care for, are visible, pretty, and fairly active/fun to watch.  I have 30+ Ts right now, and these are my 'go-tos'  They are the ones I check out first when I go into my T room and the ones I enjoy the most.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Jan 22, 2012)

suzypike said:


> *Oh boy!  I LOVE threads like this!  :biggrin:  From personal experience with the Ts that I've cared for---
> 
> G. formosa- She has so much personality, moves stuff around in her tank all the time, always out, and she's very pretty!
> N. tripepii-  They are just beautiful!  Fluffy pink spiders!  I have two.
> ...


+1 on the P. scrofa and L. parahybana! Why not go for the classics. I would suggest B. smithi, G. pulchripes, G. rosea. I got 39 Ts right now and these are the ones that are usually out. But then again, most of them are still slings so they still hide all day. Maybe when my other ones grow up, they'll have more personality to show.

Oh, and this thread should probably be moved since it's under plants....

Good luck!:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BimBim (Jan 22, 2012)

hahahah wow i didnt realize it was under plants lol ... posted it on my phone at work in a rush oops


----------



## suzypike (Jan 22, 2012)

Patrik Rey said:


> +1 on the P. scrofa and L. parahybana! Why not go for the classics. I would suggest B. smithi, G. pulchripes, G. rosea. I got 39 Ts right now and these are the ones that are usually out. But then again, most of them are still slings so they still hide all day. Maybe when my other ones grow up, they'll have more personality to show.
> 
> Good luck!:biggrin:


I should've added my B. smithi.  She's always out and pretty active.  She's very cute too!  My G. pulchripes are both juvies, and are just now starting to sit out instead of being pet holes.  
My P. scrofas have been out and active since I got them at .5"


----------



## BimBim (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks  I think i am going to go with a L. parahybana next  thanks for sharing your opinions


----------

